# Ocean Monarch



## Joe Higgins (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking For Old Shipmates From The Furness Bermuda Line Ocean Monarch 1963/64. Where Are You All? Andy,peter,jimmy,barney,ken,johnny,lou,
Jimmy Bedroom Steward,alan And The Rest. Have Met Up With Peter Manley And A Few Others. Get In Touch.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe 
I was a deck apprentice on both the Ocean Monarch and Queen of Bermuda from April 1960 to August 1962 so I was a bit before your time, I was wondering though did you know a cabin steward name of Ray Bath ??? 
There was a group of three girls from Philadelphia who were in one of Ray's cabins during their cruise. One of them later became my wife... and she remembers Ray to this day. 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## Joe Higgins (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Jim 
Sorry but I can't put a face to Ray Bath, he may well have been still on the Monarch 1963/4.
Regard Joe


----------



## Ploy (10 d ago)

Joe Higgins said:


> Looking For Old Shipmates From The Furness Bermuda Line Ocean Monarch 1963/64. Where Are You All? Andy,peter,jimmy,barney,ken,johnny,lou, Jimmy Bedroom Steward,alan And The Rest. Have Met Up With Peter Manley And A Few Others. Get In Touch.


 Hi Joe My dad was on the ocean monarch 65/66 and he was in the Red Devils the year Yey won the cup. His name is Dave Thornley . He was a plumber from liverpool . He would love to get in touch with old friends ?


----------

